

Simple, Effective Password Management with Keepass and Dropbox - vermasque
http://vermasque.blogspot.com/2011/04/simple-effective-password-management.html

======
snitko
I use KeePassX, because it works on all desktop OSs, including Linux. It is
pretty good. Too bad there's no iPhone version.

As a side note, one feature I'd like to see in my password manager software.
Say, I suspect that someone might have stolen my passwords db and now owns all
the passwords for the websites. I wish I could click one button and the app
would do all the job of changing those passwords both in the database and on
the websites for me.

~~~
bearwithclaws
I've been using KeePass(X) for couple of years. There are two paid iPhone
version (no iPad version though).

~~~
snitko
Could you specify the names of the apps for iPhone?

------
joshsegall
I've never heard of KeePass before. I use Password Safe, which is very
effective and has been around for almost a decade as open source.

<http://passwordsafe.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
I used to use Password Safe. I switched to KeePass recently because there was
an Android version available (the only PWS compatible Android app was read
only)

------
hiroprot
I've been very happy with LastPass

<http://lastpass.com>

------
rick888
Keepass is terrible. Too many bugs and it used to crash on me constantly.

1password is much better. It's $40, but worth every penny.

~~~
michaelcampbell
You didn't say what OS, but I've been running versions of keepass on Windows
from XP through Win 7 now for probably the last 4-5 years and haven't had it
crash once.

Am now using it with Dropbox as my main password store on every windows box I
own, plus android phones, and a few linux virtuals (via keepassX). All have
been solid.

What bugs were you encountering, since you list that as a separate thing from
crashing?

